# Come Dine With Me Costa Blanca



## jonnyhancock

*Come Dine With Me is coming to the Costa Blanca*

Do you love dinner parties? Are you a great cook? The hit British TV show Come Dine With Me is coming to the Costa Blanca for the very first time to film two peak time episodes.

The producers are currently looking for British Ex-pats and fluent English speaking locals who live in and around Benidorm and Alicante to get in touch. Filming to take place in June. 

Over four days, four strangers from all walks of life will take turns hosting their idea of the perfect dinner party. At the end of the week the host who impresses the most wins a £1000 cash prize.

This is your opportunity to create the perfect dining experience, wave to friends and family stuck in the rain back home, whilst also enjoying three nights eating out. 

If you have a passion for cooking and a flair for hosting and want to demonstrate these skills then email [email protected] or call (0044) 2071574829 now.

Come Dine With Me is made for Channel 4 by ITV Studios. 

Good luck.


----------

